# Favorite Casting Lure for Salmon?



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Nothing like breaking a t-stick out of the package chuck it out 5ft because it casts like crap and on the small retrieve you get it still strays 30ft to the left because it isn't tuned right.

Then...you tune it and finally get it dialed in and you hit a rock with it and it is out of tune again.


----------

